# how fast is too fast for you?



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

I know highest speed hit is 126 mph. I just got back from a trip and met up with some buddies who were trying to break 50 on peak 10 at Breck. I'd gone 43 mph last year and never really tried to just bomb a hill no carving. Everyone was hitting 48. I had my superman onesy on and my wife wasn't around to yell at me so I put Yelawolf on and bombed it. Everyone was talking about our buddy who no one could keep up with. Needless to say I never saw anyone. I hit 56.5. 

Hoping to hit 60 next trip but that's about as fast as I want to go. No Idea how Darren Powell hit double that. That's effing insane


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

As fast as I can go. My hills are to short for anything over 50. They are about 300ft long. Got 48 last year. Hopefully with a good wax and the right snow I can get 60. Unlikely though.


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

ThunderChunky said:


> As fast as I can go. My hills are to short for anything over 50. They are about 300ft long. Got 48 last year. Hopefully with a good wax and the right snow I can get 60. Unlikely though.


we were on black diamond and no traffic. dunno if i'd ever want to get on a double black and do 70 or 80. i think if i wax board 60 is attainable but after that i'm good


----------



## EC99SS (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow those are some crazy speeds (at least for me)! Are you guys flat basing when reaching that?


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

EC99SS said:


> Wow those are some crazy speeds (at least for me)! Are you guys flat basing when reaching that?


yah it's no carving at all. squatting down pretty low too to keep center of balance at a minimum. i had my group halfway point to video flying by and one of em didn't know and started cutting across. luckily I understand the concept of picking a line and knew the direction he was heading and made a quick change on my line. he said it freaked him out when he heard the "whoosh" go by


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

I shouldn't have looked. Now I'm gonna try and beat it and hurt myself.


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

Ryan_T said:


> I shouldn't have looked. Now I'm gonna try and beat it and hurt myself.


ha i said the same thing. i'm like barney from how i met your mother in that I always accept a challenge. When my buddy said no one can keep up with our other buddy I was like alright I'll at least try and keep up. i got to the bottom looked up and didn't see anyone for a minute. the adrenaline rush was amazing btw. I only smoke green but even at that I can tell you there is no drug that can match the adrenaline rush


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I was under the impression that certain times call for carving to pick up more speed. But I guess if you are flat basing for a prolonged period of time, there comes a point where gravity simply takes over getting out of your ducking position to do anything will cause drag.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Probably like 30 mph or so. I don't have a GPS or any accurate way to attain my speed but I know it's not much over (if even) 40.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Probably like 30 mph or so. I don't have a GPS or any accurate way to attain my speed but I know it's not much over (if even) 40.


Nah, 30 is not that hard to reach. Well, not sure how accurate these iPhone apps are though haha.


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

Leo said:


> I was under the impression that certain times call for carving to pick up more speed. But I guess if you are flat basing for a prolonged period of time, there comes a point where gravity simply takes over getting out of your ducking position to do anything will cause drag.


i was definately pushing off bumps and hills i.e. sucking in knees and standing up pushing off.


----------



## icydog (Dec 3, 2011)

How do you slow down at those speeds? I can only imagine opening up my jacket and using it as a parachute.


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

icydog said:


> How do you slow down at those speeds? I can only imagine opening up my jacket and using it as a parachute.


surprisingly i never felt out of control. i did come over a roller i wasn't expecting but i always use toe edge and hug the mountain. i would never try and dig my heels in. i don't know if it's just me but i feel much safer using toes, stomach, and hands. on all the other runs i just start carving slightly and then more and more until i've slowed myself down


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

I have peaked out in the mid 50's my hill is just not made for speed.


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

I've gotten clocked in at 72mph before. It's all in how you lay down your turns. Once you learn how, you can actually use your turns to gain speed. Many may question/doubt this, but I'm sure there are some guys out there that know what I'm talking about. 

Also, you really can't be flat basing it at high speeds. The risk of catching an edge is too high and the board becomes too unstable. 


In all honestly though, nothing feels better than coming out of turns at that speed. If you aren't ON TOP of the board, you're going to fall. It literally feels like your getting thrown out of your turns.


----------



## Towkin (Oct 14, 2010)

I hit 100mph once using rub on wax and a metal lunch tray.

True story bro...


----------



## deafflier0011 (Aug 30, 2011)

I'd imagine the fastest I've gone would be somewhere in the 40's.. Needless to say, terrifying! Hahah Now I'm kind of scared to go fast at the moment... I was blitzing a mountain with my friend, whom is a skier, (gay, I know) and he was in front of me, and his ski comes off and before I can react, hits me in the torso, and takes me out pretty hard! I've been looking for a helmet ever since, so in the meantime, we will see if I can get over that fear!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

The only time I flat base is to traverse or something

Flat basing is unsafe and creates more drag

It's all about getting slightly up on an edge just enough to basically go straight

Those speeds aren't a big deal and aren't as much fun to me anymore. 

I'm having way more fun progressing with flatland tricks


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

I was at Mammoth and using GPS to track my speed. First run, 45. Second run 53. Thoughts burst into my head... I want to get to freeway speeds.

Backside of the mountain, firm untouched corduroy beneath my feet.. 76mph.

(Disclaimer: I had one run that said I went 114 but I was on a bunny hill. I'm not sure how this GPS wizardry works but I used it in my car coming home and it was accurate.)


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> The only time I flat base is to traverse or something


Huh? Isn't traversing riding directly across the fall line?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

grafta said:


> Huh? Isn't traversing riding directly across the fall line?


Traversing an icy cat track is what I'm referring to


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I regularly hit mid 40's; on a good day with no folks mid 50's but I don't have much desire to go faster. But we don't have wide open perfectly groomed runs.


----------



## moondoggy (Nov 28, 2011)

only gone around mid to high 40s mph using a new board on my first trip this season. i would like to hit in the constant high 50s range someday but i can't do that at my local hill. it'll be at one of my boarding trip to a larger mountain. i dont normally tuck or crouch, and my weight helps me goes down faster . i'm not afraid of falling but more likely afraid of crashing into someone else, so i slow down if i approach someone close. 

we all have our own limit of how fast is fast based on your own experience. i enjoy going fast on my motorbike so i'm kinda used to the wind and speed.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

The more wide open the run the easier it is to go fast. Seems like a no-brainer but I'm mainly talking about when there are no trees or features anywhere near you it is hard to reference your speed. Think of driving 90 on a desert highway with nothing but flat land around you. Almost seems like you're crawling.

A good snowboard that isn't going to chatter is good too, lol.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

i just came in here to say that im the fastest snowboarder on the mountain


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

legallyillegal said:


> i just came in here to say that im the fastest snowboarder on the mountain











Greetings, sled god!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Towkin said:


> I hit 100mph once using rub on wax and a metal lunch tray.
> 
> True story bro...









someone embed that for me would you....Admins?


<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zpCVrzVr97M?version=3&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zpCVrzVr97M?version=3&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

That's crazy. I'm good for low 40's... anything faster than that seems out of control.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

^that was just on comedy central Saturday when i got home from boarding... somehow I hadn't seen it this season, just a great holiday flick. 

I learned to ride with skiers, still rid mostly with skiers, and a few are pretty darn good so I try to ride fast to keep up. Usually in the high 30 to high 40s range.. but I am a very careful rider so tend to check my speed when others are around. Since I have started using one of those GPS apps 54 has been my top end on an empty early day this year. Felt pretty fast to me.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

I'v hit 47 and I thought I was hot shit. lol :laugh:


----------



## bluesk8r (Aug 9, 2011)

I've gotten it up to 60. But tend to stay in the upper 30's to mid 40's. It also depends on who I'm riding with. If its my wife. Lower speeds. Friends... well we fall sucker to the temptation of speed.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

i have no desire go just haul ass and bomb runs, i find no fun in that so i dont even bother


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

very very curious as to how fast I am going! How do you tell? The last time I was going balls out and barely turning, I caught a back edge transition fall after hitting an ice block followed by hard top from rain that had light fluffy below which embedded my board and tossed me onto my back, then head, then back again, rinse repeat a few times, then yea...about 5 seconds later I finally stopped flipping and was able to slide the rest of the crash down. I was thinking , damn if I crashed that bad what would faster do? and how fast was I?

I remember thinking ogad the pressure on my legs, my hips, AH my head am I ok? OH SHIT BAM, ugh, right on my back on no..im standing on my head , now my board is flipping me back into that air again oh god wtf did I do is this ever going to .....sliiiiiiiiiiiide....ahhh..

stood up, shook off some snow, tunes still playing thinking, woh I am way way way too old for this shit


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am one of those idiots that bought the recon gps goggles. Fastest I have gone is 47, I think the scariest part is seeing the speed flash on your goggles telling you that is the fastest you have gone today. If it wasn't for that I probably wouldn't slow down.


----------



## icydog (Dec 3, 2011)

djsaad1 said:


> I am one of those idiots that bought the recon gps goggles. Fastest I have gone is 47, I think the scariest part is seeing the speed flash on your goggles telling you that is the fastest you have gone today. If it wasn't for that I probably wouldn't slow down.


How do you like the recon system? Is it worth the price tag?


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

icydog said:


> How do you like the recon system? Is it worth the price tag?


I have the zeal z3 goggles with the recon mod live system. The goggles alone are actually really good, best goggles I have ever used, but no they are not worth the price. It is fun to see all the information on the goggle screen, but you could get that from a free app on your phone. 

If you do get the recon system, I would recommend getting the mod and not the mod live. The mod live sounds great on paper, but the phone features are really buggy, and it kills the battery on both the goggles and phone really fast.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Been thinking about this lately, you have to be really careful, one caught edge in the middle of an empty groomer at 50mph and you can be the newest tree decoration below the beads and bras. This has already taken lives this season.

Just got mytracks workin this year and have hit 53, 48-49 seemed to be really consistent when I wasn't pushing it as hard. 53 wasn't difficult, and I'm quite confident I could hit 70, but not sure I care to.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

50 is really fucking fast on a board. 70MPH is insane. I love it when on a pow day and it is really windy, with the wind behind you, you feel like you are flying when you almost match the speed of the gusts.


----------



## qwezxc12 (Oct 24, 2010)

Typical day a year or two ago (Stratton or Winterpark... can't recall)
If I bring a GPS to load tracks into Google Earth, it usually prompts me to bomb some runs and see what speed I can hit.


----------



## mastershake (Jan 9, 2012)

surferbum21 said:


> ha i said the same thing. i'm like barney from how i met your mother in that I always accept a challenge. When my buddy said no one can keep up with our other buddy I was like alright I'll at least try and keep up. i got to the bottom looked up and didn't see anyone for a minute. the adrenaline rush was amazing btw. I only smoke green but even at that I can tell you there is no drug that can match the adrenaline rush


you get an adrenaline rush from smoking green? you should see a doctor for that :laugh:


----------



## nomembername (Mar 21, 2011)

Being still pretty new Im curious if you guys have ever taken a spill at 40+. It's gotta take like 90-100 feet to come to a complete stop no? Unless the lift pole or a tree stops you.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

nomembername said:


> Being still pretty new Im curious if you guys have ever taken a spill at 40+. It's gotta take like 90-100 feet to come to a complete stop no? Unless the lift pole or a tree stops you.


I fell at 40 the other day at copper, landed on my back, it spun me around a couple times and I was able to get right back on the board without ever coming to a complete stop. 

Didn't hurt at all, but the snow was pretty decent that day.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I ate shit doing about 40 the other day but besides feeling like my nipples were being ripped off and having sore ABS I just spun around after about a 40 yard slide I got my edge and kept going....


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

My fastest is 37mph. I can't imagine I'd be comfortable over 45mph. I think my comfort level ceiling for now is going to be around 40mph.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

sliding at that speed you got to burn off some speed before putting your board otherwise you can eject your self...but it can be a nipple ripping, ass burning experience.


----------



## moondoggy (Nov 28, 2011)

i've fallen a few times at 40+ on ice before and it doesn't really hurt unless you land flat. usually you would just roll. it's best to just let go and slide until you're at a much slower speed before doing anything else (unless you're heading straight towards something). most of the injury comes from the fact you're fighting to stop yourself and end up ripping something.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

My worst falls are actually at slow speeds. You tend to stop abruptly and take the full force. Most higher speed falls you usually glance off and slide for a while burning off the speed and energy. Then again sometimes you just land the wrong way regardless of speed.


----------



## Lab (Nov 21, 2010)

Our local hill is 700ft vert so however fast completely bombing the main run is. Me and a dozen friends or so had a race down last week and last one had to buy everyone a drink. I ended up winning  Once we got into the lodge everyone was saying we were probably around 50 mph. Enough to cover large distances in the air from rollers alone.

(If you go to labrador mtn in NY its jacopie we went down and the rollers on the right side where moguls usually are. You should try it next time you're there)


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

Sincraft said:


> very very curious as to how fast I am going! How do you tell? The last time I was going balls out and barely turning, I caught a back edge transition fall after hitting an ice block followed by hard top from rain that had light fluffy below which embedded my board and tossed me onto my back, then head, then back again, rinse repeat a few times, then yea...about 5 seconds later I finally stopped flipping and was able to slide the rest of the crash down. I was thinking , damn if I crashed that bad what would faster do? and how fast was I?
> 
> I remember thinking ogad the pressure on my legs, my hips, AH my head am I ok? OH SHIT BAM, ugh, right on my back on no..im standing on my head , now my board is flipping me back into that air again oh god wtf did I do is this ever going to .....sliiiiiiiiiiiide....ahhh..
> 
> stood up, shook off some snow, tunes still playing thinking, woh I am way way way too old for this shit


haha epic Roger Murtaugh (danny glover) moment. I say I'm too old for this shit all the time.


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

moondoggy said:


> i've fallen a few times at 40+ on ice before and it doesn't really hurt unless you land flat. usually you would just roll. it's best to just let go and slide until you're at a much slower speed before doing anything else (unless you're heading straight towards something). most of the injury comes from the fact you're fighting to stop yourself and end up ripping something.


exactly. i watch all my friends try and catch themselves o really put on the brakes only to break a wrist or arm or catch an edge and really hit their head. i lay out and slide until I can regain composure and ride away again. 

As I told my wife I would never go that fast if I didn't feel like I was in complete control as well as not busy on the run etc. I've been trying to teach the concept of picking a line to her brother for the longest time b/c he just bounces all over the mountain. All my friends get so mad when there is a crowd on a run but I love it. I can pick out exactly where each person is going and I cruise through everyone like it's an obstacle course


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

nomembername said:


> Being still pretty new Im curious if you guys have ever taken a spill at 40+. It's gotta take like 90-100 feet to come to a complete stop no? Unless the lift pole or a tree stops you.


yah i launched off a roller and had to bail out. I just slid on my ass until I got my bearings back and hooked my heel edge in and kept going. prob never got below 35 or 40 just kept going. it hurt worse slipping off a box that was only 6 inches off the ground right on my ass


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

mastershake said:


> you get an adrenaline rush from smoking green? you should see a doctor for that :laugh:


haha no mean all my friends are always searching for the next big high and do speed balls everything. I tell them come strap up to a board and ride with me for a day and I'll get you a high that nothing can compare to. Only one of my never ending list of friends that marijuana is the hardest drug used (which I don't call it a drug b/c it treats my insomnia lol)


----------



## B-T (Oct 19, 2011)

Yea i gotta agree about taking spills at speed, they are usually not that bad at all. We do downhill skateboarding and most of the falls you just slide over the pavement, its when you hit something mid-slide that you can really get hurt. Yet free riding you can fall at 10mph land on your hip and be out for a week. Mostly because when you go fast you are closer to the ground, that makes it easier for you to just glide over the ground rather than falling from a higher standpoint you usually bring more momentum coming down and crash much harder


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

According to my Iphone app "Ski Tracks" I hit 72.4 MPH on Starfire @ Keystone this year
It was this year, so it was pretty much hard-pack/ice. 

I don't flatbase, I keep an edge lightly engaged, I think I would have won If I didn't pop off a lip, that's where he left me in the dust.. 

Group of five of us, I came in second.. my skier buddy won =[ 


This year sucks, by the way..

For sure, I've lost it at speed a few times, just tumble around till you regain your edge and ride off.. my worst slam ever was a cat track going about 15 mph, caught a front edge when i was landing from a side-hit and broke or bruised some ribs & broke the nose.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

GreatScott said:


> (Disclaimer: I had one run that said I went 114 but I was on a bunny hill. I'm not sure how this GPS wizardry works but I used it in my car coming home and it was accurate.)


According to my GPS the highest speed I reached one day last season was like 380 mph or something rediculous like that. I think it was from when I caught an edge on my last run and went from being upright to faceplant at 380 mph.


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

i got that skitracks app for the iphone and hit 93.9 kms last week. The app is within .5 kms off according to my trucks gps.


----------



## HUNT24/7 (Feb 8, 2010)

I hit 112kmh or 70mph according to my gps last year. Haven't tried it yet this year.


----------

